# My new franky lemon 24 in México



## manuelvilla (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello budies..

Want to share with you my new franky peeler i just build lol...its a great machine and rides fantástic..hope you like it


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 3, 2018)

You always have killer bikes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sven (Jul 4, 2018)

*A very nice collection!*


----------

